#  , :    4  () 2014.

## .

*,* *             4   () 2014 .*.        . 

*    !* 

.        .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2015    .


  ,    ()  ,       .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 

** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     04.12.2012 N 154)    31 .        .    .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     04.12.2012 N 154)    31 .    .  3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     04.12.2012 N 154)    31 .    .    .  4    02.07.2010 . N 66 (     04.12.2012 N 154)    31 .    . .    02.07.2010 . N 66 (     04.12.2012 N 154)    31 .    . 

            0710098   




** 
1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   20  (  )  25 (  ).     .

2.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

3.    . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12,  .      25.04.2014 N -7-11/254@) -   2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . 

4.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . !   

5.              ,            ,     -1 (   :   2  16.01.14)    16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .       . 

6.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !      .

7.      (  ).  -1152017 (    04.07.2014 N -7-3/352@)      31 .  !

8.                            2014 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 . 

** 

 -  .       1      .


* 2.   :* 
** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .        .    .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .  3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    . .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    . 

            0710098   




** 
1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   20  (  )  25 (  ).     .

2.            (  ).  -1152016     23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@ (.  14.11.2013)
    20 .     26  (.. 25  ).  

3.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

4.    . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12,  .      25.04.2014 N -7-11/254@) -   2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . 

5.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . !  

6.              ,            ,     -1 (   :   2  16.01.14)    16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .       . 

7.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !      .

8.                            2014 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 .  

** 
 -  .       1      .

* 3.     :* 2012          !

1.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . *,        2013 ,   !*

2.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . !  

3.      (  ).  -1152017 (    04.07.2014 N -7-3/352@)      30 .  !


* 4.     :*
,     3 :

1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   20  (  )  25 (  ).     .

2.               ,            ,     -1 (   :   2  16.01.14)    16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .       . 

3.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !      .

4.                            2014 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 .   - .


* 5.     :*
 2012          !

1.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . *,        2013 ,   !*

2.            (  ).  -1152016     23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@ (.  14.11.2013)
    20 .     26  (.. 25  ).  

3.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . !  

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   20  (  )  25 (  ).     .

2.              ,            ,     -1 (   :   2  16.01.14)    16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .       . 

3.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !      .

4.                            2014 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 .  

* 7.     :* 
 2012          !

!  2014     .   ,       ,     .

1.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . *,        2013 ,   !*

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    26 , .. 25   ( 03-07-15/67246  25.12.2014).    .      !

3.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 2  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    . !  

4.       . 3- -1151020.     (   -7-3/760@  10.11.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@).   - 30 .  


* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   20  (  )  25 (  ).     .

2.              ,            ,     -1 (   :   2  16.01.14)    16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .       . 

3.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !      .

4.                            2014 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 .

----------


## .

,    ,   ,       2014  ,    .

----------

*.*,         1  2015

----------


## Storn

> 3.     :
> 1.       2013 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . ,        2013 ,   !


 -  2014 
     5, 7

----------


## beorn84

,       ( / -)  , ,  ,             ,  ?      3-  (  ).

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Vayolet

?   31 ?

----------


## _

!

----------

() :    ()  3     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .     ((          ((

----------


## .

> 3     ?


 .     15% .

----------


## beorn84

!

----------

:    6%  ,       ?    ..      2014 ,       ,    ,    ?

----------

**,

----------


## .

,   ,   .  03-07-15/67246  25.12.2014

----------


## andron68

?
    ,  . http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/402831/

----------

2014     !   2015 .

----------


## bavv

> 5. ... -1 (  :  * 639  28.12.12*)    16


., ., ,    ..

- - - - -
  ! )

----------


## reg844

> 


  - http://fss.ru/ru/news/2014/147713.shtml
  -  20- ,   -  25-.
  !

----------

!               ?

----------


## Storn

" "

----------

> 1.       2014 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . *,        2013 ,   !*


 - ,    ?
.

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------

.   . 2-  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   . 2-  ?


  .

----------

. 23   .   ?    ?

----------


## .

.  1

----------


## Alm

> ,       * 2013* ,   !


 2014?

----------


## .



----------

> . 23   .   ?    ?


  ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 .

----------


## Angel1978

! , ,     ,       1  2,        ?

----------


## .



----------

*.* ,  !       ...

----------


## MID

,    ,    (   15%)       "           0710098"?

----------


## .

.

----------

!    ,    ! .,  !

----------


## baizat2004

!

----------

.!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

!
   - 31 ?
-  ...

 .

----------

**,   -

----------


## vladgold

(6%)     4  2014 .    ,  
   300 000 .?

,     1 . .,    (6%)  4  - 8000 .,   :
(1000 000  - 300 000 .) * 1% = 7000 . ( ,         300 ..),
      4 : 8000   - 7000 . = 1000 .
      ?

----------


## Storn

> (6%)    4  2014 .   ,
>    300 000 .?


,      2014

----------


## vladgold

> ,      2014


   ?  :Embarrassment:      1%     300000 .      2015 ?      (4 )        ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1%     300000 .      2015 ?


     (  )  2014 ?

----------


## vladgold

> (  )  2014 ?


   ,      1%      :Smilie:       .        4 ?   ,    1   ?  :Redface: 

        .

----------


## .

> ,      1%


  ?    ,  ,    300 .?




> ,    1   ?


  2015    , .

----------


## vladgold

,    :Smilie:

----------

414    , ..   31.12.14?

----------


## .



----------

> 


  .    ?)

----------


## Irinchen

-   ,  2014 .    ,          ()  .  01.12.2014 .   .      4     ;       . :        4 ,    ?

----------


## .

> :        4 ,


  .   ,        .          1

----------

, ,   ,        
       ?
    , ,        ,   ,      
  ,        ,     . ?

----------


## .



----------


## AmigoCNC

> [CENTER][B][SIZE=3]  ,


   : "     "..
      ..  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.    ,    .
,         ))

----------


## Irinchen

> .   ,        .          1


,   .      ,           ,      ,       ,     .

----------

-2       ?

----------


## Storn

? :Wow:

----------


## .

-2

----------

.   -1, , -2  16 ? .

----------


## katry_n

!     6%.  2013              2014.                2014 ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

> -2  16 ?


     ?

----------

,  .   .  ,         2013.           .           ,     ?

----------


## .

,   ,     
   ,    ,

----------

,  .   0710098.     .0710001     .

----------


## av44

2,   .

----------

. 3-        ?     4 ,  3- ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.

     .1  .2 (    ).

 3,  4      ,      .

    3, 4    ?

----------


## .

18.2              1-,    2 -.   ?

----------

1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   15 .     .


  20- ?

----------


## in4out

!   ,  :     4.40 ,  ,      .          Tester 2.67 -   8 .     ?       -  .           ? (  6%  )

----------


## Dietcola

in4out,   , .   ,       .       .

----------


## Dietcola

> 18.2              1-,    2 -.   ?


, ,    .

----------


## in4out

Dietcola,
!        ,  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Snegoorka

!   !         1%   300000 . .  ,  ,  + .
1.   :     2, . 100 ( 110?)  4. 
2.      1%?   :     "     " 39210202140061000160

----------

*Snegoorka*, .100
 ,

----------


## Snegoorka

!

----------

- .......

----------

**,   .1  .2

----------


## Bridjit

*.*, .
  , -,  , / .       ()  ?     , ?
.

----------

*Bridjit*,   
 .   ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=;54419001]
. .     .1  2?
Bridjit

----------

**,

----------


## el55na

!  ,       4,40?     ,           2015.

----------

,     .    ,     6%,  25.03.2014,  .      ? :Frown:

----------

** ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     .    ,     6%,  25.03.2014,  .      ?

----------


## katry_n

:         6 %.             ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> :         6 %.             ,     ?

----------


## katry_n

> 


      ?          .

----------

> [CENTER]* 1.  * 
> 5.              ,            ,     - -1. 
> 6.


,    -  -1  4 .()   -     -1,      .?

----------


## 2007

> 6 %.             ,     ?


     2012 ,   .
,    ,       .   - .




> ,    -  -1  4 .()   -     -1,      .?


 ,      .

----------


## goddes

, )
, ,     ,     ,               (-)    .

----------


## .

.      . , ,     4  2014

----------


## goddes

:Smilie:

----------


## uriel-ek

.   2014 .     , ..          4 .        2014 .       -1152017 ?      ,         ?

----------


## 2007

> 2014 .








> ,         ?


.    ,

----------

!       .
      1 . 1.01.2014  31.10.2014       ,  1.11.2014          -.  ,              .             ,   20   .            ,   ,        .        ,   .
       2 ?
  .

----------

,   , 2-

----------


## 68

.  4   15.01.15 ?

----------

* 68*,

----------


## 68



----------


## .

.      ,      .       .

----------

!      , .  3            .  ,    .   "          ".      .      .     50%.

----------


## 2007

> .      .



      ,

----------


## uriel-ek

> .    ,


         .   -,     . ,   ,        ?      .        ,      .       2 . (010).      ?         ?    . 3,    ?

----------


## .

*uriel-ek*,      . 
 3   ,

----------


## Labutin

.
   .
   :
 1.2.   (   ),         (  - ,    ),   ,   (),     



 2.2.  ,        , 
   (  - ,    ) 

    ,      :Frown: 

       2009  (       )  "       ".

       ?

----------

*Labutin*,

----------


## uriel-ek

> .


,   .        - . , .  -,   -.     ,  ,      .  
  -  -,    , ,     ,    .   ,   .

----------

! , ,           .  ,        .
    2014 . , . 
 10   10    . 
       ( ), ,  11.12.14      . ?
 3      .
   2014  .
  .
   ,    :
1.    2014        11.12.14 - 31.12.14
2.   1% (   ).           (   - ""   )  1  2015 .
!

----------

**,

----------

, ,       () -     -     -      (   ) -     -       ? -   ?
))

----------

**,

----------


## koza1988

!    ,       2014      2014  ???

----------


## 2007

2015

----------

, ,  ,    4 ? ,  ? ...?  ! 
 ,    ,    21-   (((
. ,        !

----------


## 2007

> ,    4 ?








> 21-


?    ?

----------

, !!!  -  ,  !!!    )

----------

!
      2014.
1)   4       2  3,   2 -      9%?
2)    ,  ,     -         ,     ?
3)       6,  "      " (    , ..    )?

----------

**,     4-

----------

> **,     4-


 ?

----------

**,

----------

> **,


 !

----------


## msw

> ,   .


 1  .     .

----------


## bsa-plc

-1161085  ?

----------

*bsa-plc*, .   1151085

----------


## bsa-plc

!

----------

,   ?

----------


## Storn

> ,   ?

----------

** ,

----------

> .      . , ,     4  2014


    4  2014,     ???

----------

**,  2014   .     "  - 31.12.2015"

----------


## -Afina-

> ,    ,   ,       2014  ,    .


 .    1  2014 .  406-

----------

!     (-),  ,  .  ,      13%  ?

----------


## 2007

> 13%  ?

----------

> 


   !  -            -    ?     15   -   ?

----------


## Guly

!     ( 6%).    (  )
1.     ,       ?
2.     ,       ?

----------

?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 2014 -

----------

-        ?

----------


## Storn

> -        ?

----------

,    5+ 7?!

----------


## .

> .    1  2014 .  406-


  ,  ,

----------


## .

> ,    5+ 7?!

----------

> 


..    1 .2015.           ,   2014.    ?     "-",    2014.!

----------


## .

> "-",    2014.!


      1  2015 .    4  2014

----------

,        ,    ( )  1821060602204100110   2014                   !  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 
  -

----------


## .

,      .     .

----------

, , .    6%,     2014,  ,   ,   .  ,    ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> 6%,     2014,  ,   ,   .  ,    ,    ?


      30.04.15.
     (   31.12.14)     30.04.15 (    )

----------

2014     ,   ,      ,    ,                     ?  2015       .         ?

----------


## 2007

> .         ?




  ,

----------

!  ,   ,   . ,  .       2 ? ...

----------

> 30.04.15.
>      (   31.12.14)     30.04.15 (    )


 !  ,   ,   . ,  .       2 ? ...

----------


## 2007

> 2 ?


http://www.klerk.ru/tools/ep/

----------

,    4  2014.      20  2015,  !

----------

forum.klerk.ru/calendar.

----------

!

----------


## .

> ,


   ""       ,

----------


## tknelf

"   "   ( )     2014  ?

----------

! ! ,    ,   2014     ,        1,5 ,          ?

----------


## IRINA-M200719

*.*, 
-   , , .      .          100%  " "?

----------

> ""       ,


.. 406-  01.12.14 - ?    01.01.2015.    4 .2014.   01.01.2015.

----------


## .

> ,    ,   2014     ,        1,5 ,          ?


 




> .. 406-  01.12.14 - ?


 .      ,     .       .

----------

.,    ,           2014    (    2014 ),       2014   12  2015      2014       ,       ?

----------


## .

:Smilie: 
     150

----------

12  2015   ,   ,    12.01.2015    ! ,     ,          ,     ,          ,      ,        .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   ,    12.01.2015    ! ,     ,          ,


   /     ?

----------

,     ,       .

----------


## .

**,

----------

!  ,    0710098    . ?      4.40   N 5
     2  2010 . N 66    17  2012 . N 113.     ,     .  ,      ?   !

----------

6%    2014   ,     ,       ,  ...

----------


## Storn

**,

----------


## .

> 


,     ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

*Storn* 





> ,    ,   ?


   ,       ,     ,        ...
        ....

----------


## N_shka

!  ,    .    2      ,     ,  3-    .          .  ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .          (    ),   -

----------


## N_shka

,   ,   3-.   ,   0     -  ?

----------

, 1 .  .  ?

----------


## Mariamoon

> , 1 .  .  ?





 ,      (  05.05.2011 N 16-15/044301@) ,  ,      ,

----------


## Mariamoon

> !  ,    0710098    . ?      4.40   N 5
>      2  2010 . N 66    17  2012 . N 113.     ,     .  ,      ?   !


 :
	  5																			
	   																							 																									 02.07.2010  66																										( .   																							 17.08.2012  113)

----------

> ,   ,   3-.   ,   0     -  ?


  ,     ,   3-

----------


## Roza0683

6%     ,   :       ( .  1,     .  2,      3,     .  4,    ,             0710098)?        ?  2013      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 2013


    .      .

----------


## Roza0683

> .      .


.      2013?          2014?

----------


## 2007

> 2014?

----------

-         ?

----------


## 2007

> -         ?

----------


## .

> -


     1 .       1

----------

!    ,   -1,    4  ( ),   , ..     ?

----------


## spam5

.      1 8.3 (   ):
-       2014
.....     ...
-   ....       - ....
..    1.1  2.1 (      ).
          - ....           .... -     ?

----------


## .

*spam5*,   1      1

----------


## Dietcola

> -     ?


,   .  .
 ,     .

----------

> !    ,   -1,    4  ( ),   , ..     ?


,   -1  ...

----------


## Dietcola

> ,   -1  ...


 .

----------

> .


!

----------

> 1.      4  ( :   107  19.03.13,       11.02.2014 N 94) -   15 .     .


   ?  20  ?     ((((((((((

----------

!     ? ( -  5  0)

----------


## 2007



----------


## tours_buh

20 (25) -      1  2015.   2014  - :     -  15,      - 20 (25)

----------

,                 :
-     
-     . 
-    . 
?
           .      . ))

----------


## Roza0683

.    6%  2013-2014 .  ,    2008 .      10 000 .   n-         5 .   .        ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> 


 




> ?   ?


  66,    80.

----------

.    
1-126445
2  - 14830
3  - 119830
4 - 3450
   ,        20727
      6%  ?.           ,        15873.  ?

----------


## 2007

> 15873.


       140-143

----------


## Dietcola

> ?


    (,    15666), .         .     .      ,     ( 8).

----------


## 2007

> 1-126445
> 2  - 14830
> 3  - 119830
> 4 - 3450
>    ,       20727


110 126445
111 141275
112 261105
113 264555
130 7587
131 8477
132 15666
133 15873
140 -
141 -
142 -
143 15873
020 7587 
040 890
070 7189
110 15666
   .   0.

----------


## 2007

> ,     ( 8).


           (    )

----------


## Dietcola

> (    )


  ?   ,    .  ?


 , ,  0.   ))

----------


## 2007

> ?


         =0.
           .           .

----------

> 110 126445
> 111 141275
> 112 261105
> 113 264555
> 130 7587
> 131 8477
> 132 15666
> 133 15873
> 140 -
> ...


      143   15873     20727   110 ?

----------


## 2007

> 143   15873     20727


   143      133
110 -    1 .   ,    126445

----------


## 2007

> 110 -    1 .   ,    126445


   110  1?

(7587+890+7189)-15666=0,    =0 ( 133-143)

----------


## Max_MK

!   ,    4.     ?  1 .2015   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    4.     ?  1 .2015   ?

----------

> 143      133
> 110 -    1 .   ,    126445

----------


## Stas11

,     (2014)           ,   9 ? 
  2015    ? 
      ()          .  :Frown:

----------

.

----------

?

----------

,  .     ...
 6% ,   
 1 117000
2 159658
3 123000
4  132000

1 7020
2 9580
3 3399,05
4 728,48
  3     3981
-   (     3  (    , ?),    -...
        7192 ,  ?
 ....

----------

> ,  .     ...
>  6% ,   
>  1 117000
> 2 159658
> 3 123000
> 4  132000
> 
> 1 7020
> 2 9580
> ...


       7191, ?
  , ,            3  3981,     ?
 !

----------


## 2007

> -   (     3  (    , ?


.      
110 117000
111 276658
112 399658
113 531658

130 7020
131 16599
132 23979
133 31899

140 7020
141 16599
142 19999
143 20727

020 -
040 -
070 3980
100 7192

----------


## Varvara22

,    ,       20  !

----------

> .      
> 110 117000
> 111 276658
> 112 399658
> 113 531658
> 
> 130 7020
> 131 16599
> 132 23979
> ...


   !
      3981,  3980.    7191,  7192?
     ,       ,  .
!

----------


## 2007

> 3981,  3980.    7191,  7192?


  7191.      7192   100

----------

!  -!
   6%
  2014     .
   6%  ,      .
  1%  300       6% ???     ?

----------


## .



----------


## C

,      2014,       "  /..., , 01.01.2015, 2015." 
 ,     2015?           2015?

----------


## Storn

-   0101.2015.....
     ?

----------


## C

01.01.15..       2015.

----------

,   ,     2014 ,   ,   .

----------


## joney

,  6%
  -    ? 
       ,   ,    
 ,     .   1-, .    2

----------


## Storn

> -    ?

----------


## koza1988

!         2015 ???

----------


## .

.

----------


## koza1988

182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110 -       ,       (    )     ,???  ...

----------


## .

))

----------


## koza1988

:Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:    !!!

----------


## amy1

!
, .   6%  1%  4  29.12.2014.     ,    .        2014    ,    2015 ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


      .   ... 3  ...




> 2014


 -.      .

----------


## koza1988

> ))


 9%    ??  ))

----------


## koza1988

2015        9  13% (   24.11.2014  366-).       ,       2015 .   ,      2014     . ,  ,   1  2015 ,         13%.
     13 % ????

----------


## 2007

> 13 % ????

----------


## amy1

*saigak*, !

----------


## Fraxine

.       ,   .  ? /   ,      ,    ,    .    ?  ,   -0  1?

----------

*Fraxine*,  1

----------


## ovbarilko

.     .
 .   :     (,    )  12.01.2015.      .    ,     ,       12.01.2015,       1  2015.            2014 .  15  2015   . 5 . 15    24.07.2009  212-.     :
1.       ?
2.       12.01.2015     ,      31.12.2014.,       (    ).         ?            ?

----------

1  31.12.2014  .   .     12.01.2015 (..  15.01.2015
2

----------


## ovbarilko

...   ...  :Frown: (         1  2015?

----------


## .

! , ,   ,   2- .   , ,   2   .         ?

----------

*ovbarilko*,

----------


## ovbarilko

, .  - ...  ....

----------


## .

> ?


,     (    ),   4 .   3   .  3-

----------


## Dietcola

> ! , ,   ,   2- .   , ,   2   .         ?


     ?  ,      (4 .,  3, , )  3-.

----------


## .

> ?  ,      (4 .,  3, , )  3-.


,          .      1  (),   -  .

----------


## .

> ,     (    ),   4 .   3   .  3-


    3  ?

----------


## Moscow78

2-    . "    ,    "   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,          .      1  (),   -  .


  3  4      (  )
  3-

----------


## Dietcola

> 3  ?


, 1000 .

----------


## 2007

> , 1000 .


   3   .

----------


## Dietcola

> 3  4      (  )
>   3-


          .     .      , ,   :-)

----------


## Dietcola

> 3   .


   .

----------


## 2007

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,      .  :Smilie: 





> .


 .    ,    .

----------


## Dietcola

> ,      .


           .    :-)



> .    ,    .


,    .

----------

!,.

   ( ))))
    10%(-)

1)  .    5   2?
1     3 ?

2)      ,     ?

----------

.
,    / ?
  , / ,   .  .
   ,,.

----------


## .

?

----------


## Dietcola

()      , ,    - , - . .

----------

> ?


  , ...    .
     ,  10?

----------

> ()      , ,    - , - . .


,     ,

----------

> !,.
> 
>    ( ))))
>     10%(-)
> 
> 1)  .    5   2?
> 1     3 ?
> 
> 2)      ,     ?


     ?

----------


## 2007

> 1)  .    5   2?
> 1     3 ?


 3 ?
 ,  1   2   .   3

----------


## ovbarilko

...
1.              300 000?
2.             1  2015,   1%    300 000,   2015.
(   1%    ,      2015.         1  2014 . N 03-11-09/43709,        ,     2015 )

----------

> 3 ?
>  ,  1   2   .   3


,))) .
  ,   .

    ?
          ?

----------

.
   -       6%   ?

----------


## Dietcola

> .
>    -       6%   ?


   .

----------


## .

> .              300 000?







> 2.             1  2015,   1%    300 000,   2015.


. 




> 


      ,   .

----------


## ovbarilko

, ..      .    ,      ( ,    )
4.         ,       ,    ,    ,       1%   ,  300000 .,  2  346.32   .

 ,  ,   I  2015      ,          I  2015 ,         1%   ,  300 000 .   2014 ,      ( I  2015 ).
http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_168659/
 , 1992-2015

----------


## .

*ovbarilko*,    ,    .             .

----------


## ovbarilko

,   !!!!    . !!!!          ...

----------


## irkabin

! , ,      (  ),   2014   ,       4-  2014     ?

----------


## lenski

,      2014 1  2014    2015?

----------


## LAK

!!
  ...
   ...    , 2   ,  4       .     .
    ?

----------


## .

> 3  4      (  )
>   3-


,    ...

    (    ,  5 )

    ,  ,   ....

----------

> ...    , 2   ,  4       .     .
>     ?


,        1 .                  .

----------

> ,      2014 1  2014


 :yes:

----------


## laka

. ,  :
 2013          !
           .    17.08.2012 N 113  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=512431

  2014                   02.07.2010 . N 66 (      04.12.2012 N 154 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=512431 
    .  ?

----------


## .

*laka*,  66  .   113   154      66.  154 ,  .    .

----------


## laka

2013       154     04.12. 2012 ?

----------


## .

*laka*,     154  :Smilie:           ,    .    
  2013       113,     . 
     ,       ))

----------

!   -4 .14 .  ?  ?

----------


## .



----------

2014         20728,  2015      6%,       .  1%     1  2015      1  2015 ,       1 %         6%  1     ?

----------


## 2007

> 1%     1  2015      1  2015 ,      1 %         6%  1     ?

----------


## Miracle8606

!   . /  ,     2014.  ""   ... -    .

----------


## .

2015 .  .

----------


## Stas11

> 2015 .  .


,  ,       ?       ,     ? ( )
     ,     2014        " 3-- "     4 :  1,   .1.1,   .2.1,   .3     4 ,    .3       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 




> 4 :  1,   .1.1,   .2.1,   .3


  3  ,      .

----------


## galadia

!
     .  ,      2  0.5    07    (3-    2  ),  ,    , 2     1. , ,  1    ?

----------


## .

17.1.5       ?     7.2,          07.

----------


## .

!
  2014   ..     .,         ..       .            , ..        1310    .   -          ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## izbash

, !      2014 ,   ?

----------

*izbash*,    -

----------


## izbash

!      .

----------

!    ,      .

 ,   2 "   ..."    50-70    -   ?

----------


## izbash

> !      .


,   - ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   - ,

----------

, ,    ,      ,  3-  ?     -  13%?...       ...

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,  3-  ?     -


    3-  .




> ,      .


    .  4     ,    3 .





> -   ?


 ?     -      .      .

----------

> 3-  .
> 
>     .  4     ,    3 .
> 
> 
>  ?     -      .      .


!

----------

,       .    ?     ?

----------

,    -    ?

----------


## .

.      ))

----------


## 2007

> ,       .    ?


 ?  4  2014 -

----------


## .

!
, ,           2014 ?
    ,     -         .
       -   2014      -,        ( 2015-  ,    ,    2014-  )

----------

, ,       01.01.2015. ( 2014),       2014,   01.05.2014          .

----------


## 2007

> 01.01.2015. ( 2014),       2014,   01.05.2014          .

----------


## alex-msk

> *laka*,     154           ,    .    
>   2013       113,     . 
>      ,       ))


!
    ,   2013     1  2,    -  3,  4  :Frown:

----------


## .

*alex-msk*,

----------


## alex-msk

> *alex-msk*,


  ,   (-,     )   1  2?        ?

----------


## .

> -,


  . , ,   ,    




> 1  2?

----------


## alex-msk

> . , ,   ,


!

----------


## basovamarina

!  ....   ( )    .        -    3-  ?

----------


## .

,      (  )  ?

----------


## Dietcola

> !  ....   ( )    .        -    3-  ?


   .

----------


## 2007

> .


 
 3-

----------


## 2007

> -   2014      -,        ( 2015-  ,    ,    2014-  )


 2014  
 1  2015

----------


## Dietcola

> 3-


,  .

----------


## .

> 2014  
>  1  2015


 !      "     -   ,      "...

----------

,      4      ?

----------


## .



----------

.      ,    .
1.  .       22.1  (),     .  ?
2.   . , : . :1800, . : 26,7 ., 1 - 1,672, 2 - 0,63.  ,   3 .    22 781 ?!!!   90 .  ?!    15%  20-30 .   .  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## .

1.   ,    ,

----------


## 2007

> .       22.1  (),     .  ?


 





> , : . :1800, . : 26,7 ., 1 - 1,672, 2 - 0,63.  ,   3 .    22 781 ?!!!


1800*27*1,672*0,63*3*15%=23037




> 90 .  ?!    15%  20-30 .   .


    ?   ,   .

----------

*2007*,         ...     2014...  ,    3 ,  /      ,      ,    ,    ((( 
       ,

----------


## 2007

> ...


      .

----------


## CEBEP

15  .   ?

----------


## .

.      .
     , .      .

----------


## CEBEP

?

----------


## 2007

> ?


   ,

----------

6%  , . ,  - 
3     ,        , -     ...
 1 . ,     ? 2-  4-? ( 2  ?)

  :  1  2    ,   3- . - 3000 . ( ),  4- - 10000 .   .
           ( ).
       ?        4-  ()?
!

----------


## 2007

> 1 . ,     ? 2-  4-? ( 2  ?)


,  1.1  2.1





> 3- . - 3000 . ( ),  4- - 10000 .   .
>            ( ).
>        ?        4-  ()?


13000 -      ?

 070=3000
 110=3000
     ?

----------

13    ( )           (1152017  04.07.2014 ),   ,    ...    .      ?   .

----------


## a

,        ,              ?

----------


## .

> 


 ?

----------

,   -          (6%)?

----------

:                    -  ?    ?      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 





> -


 :yes:

----------


## 661

!
       .    6 %,    ,    050, 080, 110   1.1((((
  ,      ,      2  .
, ,    ?

----------


## .

> 6 %,    ,    050, 080, 110   1.1((((


 ,   ,     6%.          
   ,       -  ?

----------


## 661

#360 ,      (   050  1.1 ):



> (( 131 -  141)  2.1 -  020  1.1 < 0).


    ,    050   .   ? 
   080  110?

----------


## .

> ,    050   .   ?


  :Smilie:         ,   .         .

----------


## 661

> ,   .         .


,      -   !  :Wow:    ,       .   -))))

----------

> ,  1.1  2.1
> 
> 
> 13000 -      ?
> 
>  070=3000
>  110=3000
>      ?


    219892,49   .
 3   3000 ,  4-   . 
  ,   ,        ,          -    .
 , 10000   ?

----------

, , -! , , ,      (((
 -       -   .
1-  #352.

----------


## .

> ,   ,        ,          -    .


       ,       .
     ?  ,           ?

----------

,    .
  ,   4-  (10000 )    ,        ,   ?

----------


## .

**,     ?             . 




> ,   4-  (10000 )


   4   .    .       ,  ,    .

----------

> 4   .    .       ,  ,    .


  ,    ,     4- ,  -    (    3-, ..     ).        -  ,     .
 ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    !

----------

.   -3194 (  ).
  -,    .  ,       ?
,   ? ?

----------


## .



----------

!  :Wow:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 005

.  ,    (   ),    ?  ,    ,  .   ,     ,       .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


  80 .      . 
  ,      " "?  :Frown:        ,  ?

----------

?            ,   ,     ,  ,

----------


## basovamarina

> 3-




!           3-

----------


## Lara'S

, .  ,   ,          (..       .    )?

----------


## .

,        (  )

----------


## 005

> 80 .      . 
>   ,      " "?        ,  ?


 .        1   ,  )

----------

6%        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?            ,   ,     ,  ,


 ,

----------


## .

.   /  ,

----------

.
   .          .       .          ,      ?

----------

"              () ".      Excel.      ( , )      ,       ? , ,   ,

----------


## .

.     .

----------

,              ,    ?    ,  ? -  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,              ,    ?    ,  ? -  ?


 .

----------

> .
>    .          .       .          ,      ?


      .

----------

21.01      (  ,  ),    1100       : 1000 -   ..     . 100-     .  1000?       ...   , .       .

----------

**, 



> 


        ?   ,    ?

----------

**,     .

----------


## .

> 100-     .  1000?


  212-    .    ?
1000      100   .  .

----------

**, . . .

----------

> .


         .    ,    .    . ,     2014 .,      ,     (  )      25-  (     - 26.01.2015).  2015 . 20-  -     .

----------

> ,              ,    ?    ,  ? -  ?


 .  ,  2        ,  ,

----------

> .  ,  2        ,  ,


,         .            .

----------

> .


    , ,   ,           ,       ,   .    -  ,    .    , ,

----------

.     ,     : 01.10.2014  10   15   500,      ?      .        ( )?

----------


## .

> , ,   ,           ,


         . 




> ?


    .      ,

----------

> 


     ,     ?

----------

,   6-4  -6-3      2014 ?

----------


## .

> 6-4  -6-3      2014 ?


    ,      -1

----------

1 ,      "       - 16  "???
   ...

----------

> ,      -1


 !

----------

?7 


3.        - 16  (.. 15  )     , 20      .    .       !   

   1????   ?  -       ???.

----------

> .


   ,       ,   .      ,

----------

> ,       ,   .      ,


,     ,     .      ?   -      ,    ?  ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> 1????   ?  -       ???.


     -1.      ,

----------


## .

> ,     ,     .


    ,         .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      -1


     ,   .

----------

> ?


    ,     




> ,    ?


 ,

----------

> ,     
> 
> 
> 
>  ,


.

----------


## Eugeneiouse

, !
 6%    4 2014    30  2015   25  2015 ?

----------


## .

4 ,   .     30

----------


## Eugeneiouse

*.*,  .  . !
,    6%  -- 2014 ,      2014     30 .  ? (

----------


## .

> ,    6%  -- 2014 ,


-    ,     .   ,

----------


## Eugeneiouse

*.*, !

----------

> , ,


,   .        .       ( ),    ,        .

----------

,  .
14  2014      ,     ()   20 .
      .
      010???    ,   ,   , ,     :Frown:

----------


## saigak

**,        ...    .    (   )          .
     3-  .

----------


## Ludmila17

!
,  "      " -          ? 
 " 1"      ?????
 !

----------


## Roman R.S.

,      )     ,     .   ,  , 6%  .       .  ,       ( 140-143)        130-133.    ,  -   ,        1.1,   020 - 110.        ,       ,    ? :Wow:      , ,   : ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  "      " -          ?


           .




> ,       ( 140-143)        130-133.


  140-143       130-133

----------


## Roman R.S.

> .
> 
>   140-143       130-133


   ,        ,    .    ,    140-143   ,  2014  - 20727    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    140-143   ,  2014  - 20727    ?


140=130
141=131
142=132
143=133




> 1.1,

----------


## Roman R.S.

,  )

----------

,        ???   6%

----------


## Storn

2

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        ???   6%


   .       .  .

----------

!   ,    . .    ( )  -- .28

----------

,     ,  ,    .
 ,  3-,     2014 .       .  2011  ()   2013     2014 .           2014 ? !

----------


## Glawbuch

> !   ,    . .    ( )  -- .28


.

----------


## 2007

> .  2011  ()   2013     2014 .           2014 ? !

----------

!            ,   ?  (  1) ((((

----------

**,  " "    ?

----------

*2007*,

----------


## imperial_xxi

!         2014    ?

----------

. ,      .    ,     ,    ,  ,   107,     3 ? .

----------


## .

> 2014    ?






> ,   107,     3 ?

----------


## piv-piv

2014? 1-        .  :Frown:

----------

-  ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> -  ?         ?


 .
  .           .

----------


## koza1988

,   !  1,     ,  31     ",       2014 "    31 !    1    ?    ???? :Frown:

----------


## .

> 2014 "


     ?

----------


## saigak

*koza1988*,  2      .      ,   1.04

----------


## koza1988

!!!   )))       383 186   ,  ,   8090           ""   ( ,   .       ),       383186,        ???

----------

3     ,    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## evat20

, , ,    ,  2014 .

----------


## saigak

.... :Wink:

----------


## -7

, . 
,    102,  2.1 (    / )
-      - *1*

----------


## 2007

> ,    102,  2.1 (    / )
> -      - 1


?  .     ,  2
  ,   1

----------

6% -   !    .  ? 0710098  0710099 
       ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## hiker

> 6% -   !    .  ? 0710098  0710099 
>        ?


, ,    ,      :Smilie: 
-0710098
 0710099

----------


## hiker

*.*,     710098.      .         ,   ?    ?      ?  :Redface:

----------

, 2     ?  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , 2     ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?    ?


     .
    1

----------

,   6%     2014.,      /. . . ,      ?

----------

> 6%     2014.,      /. . . ,      ?


     .

----------


## -7

> ,   6%     2014.,      /. . . ,      ?


     ?

----------


## 9117232

!!!!  .
  2013     .  31.12.13   2 033 030 .  2014        01.01.14   .      1  2014 5 898 000    2 033 030,00 -     2013 ()   1  2014  4 650 500   .  704 822 .       1 157 896,00     . 153 251,00 .      1  2014.  010-704 822,00  070 153 251,00 =    858 073,00  200-       -153 251,00 .   704 822,00 .              010-   /   1  2014- .. 5 898 000,00    .. 899 695,00 ,      .. 4 620 500,00   .. 704 822,00 . ..    194 873,00 .     ?   2    ,    1      /  2  2014- 2 045 000   . 311 949,00 .     .

----------

> ?


!   ,  ,   .     ,   ()  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ()  ?

----------

!

----------

6% , .. -   ,         -   , ,   .   .     ,            -?   ,               .145  ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> ,            -?


 





> ?


. 145 . -

----------


## 2

,         ?              ?    ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?








> ,     ?


           .

----------


## 2

> .


   ,            ?  ,             ?

----------


## 2007

> ,            ?  ,             ?


 
      10 ,   - 30

----------

, ,      :   4 2014   ,         , ..        .            . ,  ,        . 
    ,     2015 . ,     ,           (       31  2014    =0)
   !

----------


## 2

> 10 ,   - 30


, ,         
       .
       ?           -    -?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.      .

----------


## saigak

> ,


    ...




> 


         .

----------

> ...
> 
> 
>          .


..   ?
           :  
"     , ,    ,     ;   (     ),     , , ,  ."?

----------


## 2

> .      .


.           ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ..   ?


     ...




> :


   ..

----------


## 2

,   ,            ??

----------


## .

.      /2015

----------


## 2



----------


## 2007

> .           ,     ?



      (   )
     .

----------

> (   )
>      .


      ,     (   ,        ).

----------


## 2

> (   )
>      .


. .  !

----------


## 2

> ,     (   ,        ).


    )
  - 
 -30%  ,           .
,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


  2013   .    .        ,          .

----------


## 2

> 2013   .    .        ,          .


,    30

----------

> ,    30


 :yes:

----------

.

----------

> .


?
 - 22%.
 - 5,1%.
 () - 2,9%.
 30%.
    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

6%     2013            .
          2014   ?

!

----------

> 6%    2013            .
>           2014   ?


,      .    ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 2014   ?


,     (  2013 ,      2013)

----------

> ,     (  2013 ,      2013)


  060        280 (...)       ????

----------

> 060       280 (...)       ????


     ,         30 .

----------


## 2007

> 060       280 (...)       ????


 .
    2013

----------

!!!

----------


## koza1988

!      383 186   ,  ,   8090           ""   ( ,   .       ),       383186,        ???    ?      ???  !!!

----------

.    3-       2014 .?     .

----------


## .

.      14

----------

,  .

 ,  6%, 1  (   ),  2014   ,     (     ).
    5    (4  + )        ( 0710098 )?

----------


## .

.

----------

.   0710098      ?          ?

----------



----------


## Kykyryznik

.   :     /  ?

----------


## Kykyryznik

.  :       300   2014     01.04.         30 .      8-  ,    , ,   . 
 :Redface: ,        .  :Frown:

----------


## .

1 .

----------


## Kykyryznik

> 1 .


        .               "   !".

    .   ,   .

----------


## .

*Kykyryznik*,        .   .
    -    - ,      :Frown:

----------


## vika-s

.           ,          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .           ,          .


    -1  -2.

----------

!    15%                   .            ??               ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> !    15%                   .            ??               ?         ?


 -  .   ,        .

----------


## .

**,   !

----------


## aleks33.72

> .      . , ,     4  2014


     2014 ?  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## aleks33.72

> .


!

----------


## Zheneva

!
   ( 6%)      ?

 2.1
110 78000
111 278000
112 477100
113 651300

130 4680
131 16680
132 28626
133 39078

140 2340
141 8340
142 14313
143 19539

 1.1  :

020 2340
040 6000
070 5973
100 5226.

    6%    1  4680   2  12000    . 
     ?
         5226,  : (651300-6%=39078),  39078-50%=19539,  19539-4680-12000=2859    .
     5226?   ?     ?

----------


## .

> ?


.       . Ÿ

----------


## Zheneva

..       ?       5226,       2859? ?

----------


## .

> ..       ?







> ?

----------


## 2

> (   )


     ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?   ?


.8 .58 212-





> 


   .

----------


## 2

.  !  30!  -        ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> -        ,    ?


 
 -   ?     ?        (    )

----------


## 2

> -   ?     ?        (    )


     )      ?

----------


## 2007

2015  9455

----------


## velik

, .
   - , 15%.      25 000,  100 000.     20000      100  1.2     25 000      120  - - 80 000?  25 000    100   ,   ,          25000?
  .

----------


## 2007

> 120  - - 80 000?







> 25 000    100   ,


  .       9 =20 ,   100,        120 80000.  100

----------


## velik

,     ( 1,    ),      ,  .

----------


## olvladkob

.  ,        2014? !

----------


## 2007

> 2014?

----------


## ˸_

.
   , ,           ,     ,       . 
,      ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

.   .

----------


## flowerwalk

(   15%  ) -  ,      , ,    :

1)     ,       .      ,    ,     ,      (     ,     ).    -     ,       ?

2)     1.1, 2.1  3 - ,   .     - 001, 002  003      - 001, 003, 005?

3)  :    "  ...   ,     ".         -      ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> -     ,       ?


  .    .




> - 001, 002  003








> -      ?     ?


 -  .
     .   .

----------

> -      ?


       ,          -   .

----------


## flowerwalk

> -  .
>      .   .


  !     ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

,        2914    ,     -1152017?

----------


## .



----------

,  :    ,  ,  ,       ...     - ?     ?   -    ....

----------


## saigak

...  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  ,  ,       ...     - ?


 :Wow:

----------


## 2007

> ,  :    ,  ,  ,       ...     - ?     ?   -    ....


..  ,       (, )                 ,       (, ),        ,          . http://www.klerk.ru/doc/337718/

----------

> ,  :    ,  ,  ,       ...     - ?     ?   -    ....


- ,  ?          ,     ?      .

----------

,    ,      -  -       .
, 6%,  .
:
- 1 .    157139 
- 2 .     41600 
- 3 .    146500  
- 4 .    145200 

 2014  :
-    ( 11 )   17328 
-   ( 14 )  3386 

:       2014 ?
.

----------


## Glawbuch

> :       2014 ?


11327

----------

, .        2014 :  8712      6220 .  ,     ,       .

----------


## 2007

> 2014 ?


(157139+41600+146500+145200)*6% -17328-3386=8712  .
      17328?

----------

, 2007! 
    , ..       ( ).

----------


## aleks33.72

> , .        2014 :  8712      6220 .  ,     ,       .


  8712
       2014 ?

----------

> , ..       ( )


       - 3399,05 .

----------


## .

> , ..       ( ).


      ?
            ,   8712?

----------

> 8712
>        2014 ?


!   ,    ,    -   , ,         .      ()       2014  - 17328 .

----------


## .

**,     .     , ,   .

----------

> ?
>             ,   8712?


!
  ,             -    2015     (   ) -  .        .
      ,      .

----------

> ,      .


*.*,        - , ,  , .  :Smile:

----------


## Glawbuch

> , .


   ,    :Embarrassment:       , .

----------

> *.*,        - , ,  , .


 , ,  :    -  ,         .

----------

**,   : , , ,  .    .  :Wink: 
  ,   - . ,            (   ),         .       ,      .

----------

> **,   : , , ,  .    . 
>   ,   - . ,         ,         .


,  ,      "", , , -     .

----------

**,  ,  ,    .     -   ,       .

----------

.
1.            ,   . ..      ?
2.  ,   2013 ,         -.      ?  ,      -      ?
.

----------

**,      . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post54443804 
  #5433 .  ,        -      .  , ,  2014     .

----------

- ,    .

----------


## RKseniaV

,   (15%, -),    ?:
1.) . 210 - I  - 732 800 .
2) . 211 - II  - 1 161 042 + 732 800 .
?  - ?

----------


## Storn



----------

,     2014  ()      ?    ,     2014   ?

----------


## saigak

. .

----------

(6%)     ?   -       ?

----------


## 2007

> (6%)     ?








> -       ?

----------

**,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


...     // .

----------

**,   2-,

----------

!

----------

> ,   2-,


 .     .  :Wink:

----------

))))     2-.

----------

> ))))     2-.


 ,   3-,     ,   .  :Wink:

----------

> ,   3-,     ,   .


 :yes:  :Good:

----------

6%
 !     ,      9 .   -    1836. .          .   ?        -   9 .     ,      ?    ?   ?   ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?   ?


 




> ?







> ?

----------


## TUFELKA-N

+.   ,    3?  -    ?
.

----------


## .

> ,    3?


.

----------


## RKseniaV

,    2-       .      ? -  3 . .

----------


## .

,   10

----------

, 
  . 

 2006.            18 000,00
  2014     150 000,00 (      ).
    -1
:
 02.1  01.2   18 000,00
 01.2  01.1   - 18 000,00
 62.1  91.1   150 000,00

  -    = 150 000,00     2110    . 

    ?

----------


## .

1      1

----------


## Glawbuch

> -    = 150 000,00     2110    . 
> 
>     ?


 .   ,  ,

----------

> .   ,  ,


    ,          , ..       2014.
          ,

----------


## .

1    1     .         .        ,    .
,   .

----------


## RKseniaV

2-  ,        .   3          2-  3   .   ? .

----------


## 2007

> 3          2-  3   .   ?



       +

----------

,        ,    -  ,     - ,    1.2   ,    2.2?              ?       -      ,       1.2 -   ,  ?

----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## Elena Cooper

! 
, -,              0710098 -   6%.          .     . ?        ,  ,          ...
!

----------


## Glawbuch

> .     .


 :yes:

----------


## Elena Cooper

:Frown:     ... :Frown: 
!

----------

?

----------


## Oksana35

, 
   2      ,   .  -   1 ..    2400  2   1370 .   2 ..  1000 ..    ?   ?  -    2?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?  -


  ,      ,

----------

*Elena Cooper*,  ?  ,

----------


## vika-s

(   -    )

----------


## Oksana35

> ,      ,


  :
 2200 - 810
 2350 - (10)
 2300 - 800,    800523,        801.       801,        ?

----------

*vika-s*,

----------

> :
>  2200 - 810
>  2350 - (10)
>  2300 - 800,    800523,        801.       801,        ?


   801?

----------


## Oksana35

**,     .    ,    ,       2    .   ,       2300  2  ..  1  800523  800   ..

----------


## vika-s

> *vika-s*,


1.     .    .      (  )
2.          ,   ?         ,

----------

*vika-s*,

----------

*Oksana35*,    ,    .      2

----------


## Oksana35

**,     ..
,       2    ? -   ..?

----------

*Oksana35*,    .

----------


## Oksana35

**, ..   .

----------


## 2007

> 2


 ,       2.

----------


## Oksana35

*2007*,         2        9 .    ,         ...

----------

> ,    2-       .      ? -  3 . .


   .     2-...??:?

----------


## .

.  10

----------

,  .     ,     2014,   ,   2015    ,     ,      (24)      16,5  (    ).           16,5  ..  5 ,    ,                  .       15%,        ,       ,      ,  1%   ,         .     ,                 ,    ,        ,            ?

----------


## .

> ,


.       .

----------

> .       .


   ,         .        ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## Natalek4

!      :   6% .        .    ?       ? !

----------


## .



----------

!      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## zorro_z

> *.*, .
>   , -,  , / . 
> .


       (..  ,  ) ?

----------


## 2007

> (..  ,  ) ?

----------


## zorro_z

> 


   ...    ,      -       ? (    ,    ?)

----------


## Glawbuch

> (    ,    ?)

----------


## C

,        .   ,             .      , ..    .      ,    ,         ..   ,       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ,         ..


        , ,  .


> ,                ,       
> 
> l]

----------


## C

..   .     ,       ,       .,        ?

----------

> ,         ..   ,       ?


 ,

----------

( + ) 3- -    ?     ,  ,    - ?

----------


## .

,     ( )

----------

.            ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

> 


!

----------


## 2009

!!!!     6% 
       1    ,               ?

----------

> ?


        ,   .   -  .

----------

> 1    ,               ?


    ,       .

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ?      .
  .

----------

.   
   (2013)  
   , ,  ,     .
,      ?         ,   .

   ,       400 ,    300 .,     = 100 .

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?         ,   .


.  .

----------

, ,    -  .   ,   5   ..       ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------

..    ?      0..

----------


## saigak

> ..    ?      0..


       .      .

----------


## Sail

3 -         ,   . .

----------


## .

> 3 -

----------

6%     2014    ? 
 -    1  2015.      -  ?

----------


## 2007

> 6%     2014    ?


   ,  ,    .





> -  ?

----------


## RKseniaV

,     (  );

 1130  -      ?  91,     65.
 1110  -      ?  12,     8.

----------


## 2007



----------

> 2007

----------


## vladmoskva

.       ?     ,      .       ?

----------


## saigak

> 


    .     ...

----------

.     ,     .     (2014)   (4  2014) -   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## gjk

.
  ,          (  /),         ? (  ,      ,      ).

----------


## .



----------


## gjk

.
  3-  4       (   ),         ?
.

----------

!
   30  31  ?     ...

----------


## saigak

90   1.01

----------


## ..

,  ,   :
1.     ,                ?
2.        -?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,                ?






> -?

----------


## .

> ,                ?


     ,

----------

> ,


   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 :yes:

----------

()      20 ?

----------


## saigak

> ()      20 ?


 4 -

----------


## Glawbuch

> ()      20 ?


 :yes:

----------

)))

----------


## 3olotko

, ,   ,   -  3-  4 -   ,  ?

----------


## saigak

.  .

----------


## strelka198

,    -.  .     3,4  ?   .

----------


## 2007

> .     3,4  ?   .

----------

, !
   6%, .   2014     +  ?      1.      4       -                   ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## strelka198

> 


    ?     1,2,    ...

----------

3.     :
 2012          !
1.       2014 .
===========================================

   ,        ?

----------


## .

.   .          ,   .  6% .
  :
102159 (110 ) 
181477 (111)
321736 (112)
458535 (113)

.  :
6130 (130)
10889 (131)
19304 (132)
27512 (133)

       ,      25  2014   6130 .

   :
----- (140)
4600  (141)
17328 (142)
22311 (143) - .. 1%      300 ..

         .

6130 (020)
159  (040)
---- (050)
---- (070)
4313 (080)
3225 (100)
----  (110)

   ?         3225 ,         .  
  ? 
    ,       ?
      ,   ...

----------


## .

,       .    .

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?


    .           ,    .         0    .

----------


## Elena_Borisova

.
   15%,   .     2014         .
    .  ?     ,    ?     .        .    ?

----------


## saigak

2014  .   2 .
      .      .

----------


## 2007

> ,    .        0    .


  ,     .     ,      .





> ,        ?


**,   ,      .

----------


## saigak

....  :Smilie:

----------


## korasole

> !  -!
>    6%
>   2014     .
>    6%  ,      .
>   1%  300       6% ???     ?


  ,  .        300 ,     2014, ..  2015,      6%  2014?  ,     2015 -         1  2015 .    ?

----------

*korasole*,     ,

----------


## korasole

> *korasole*,     ,


     . ,

----------


## Villy

6%.     1.1  2.1 ( 6%  )?   ()  -   ?       ?

----------


## 2007

> ()  -   ?

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

,           2?          .      ?

----------


## .

, .     .

----------

., ..      1   2  . -   ?

----------


## JKateJ

, !!
,  -     !
   6%
 2014 :
  9        - 618356.00
    - 202211.00
        - 20727.53
   :
    -  300000.00      1% -  135794 -       31 . ?    300000.00?
 202211 - 135794  -20727.53 = 45689 -       31 .
?

      ,       ...  :Smilie: 
 , !

----------


## .

> 135794 -       31


-  ""    .  2014         /2014.      1 




> 202211 - 135794  -20727.53 = 45689 -       31 .


 ,      2015 ,      2014    . ,   2015 ,   2015

----------


## JKateJ

> ,      2015 ,      2014    . ,   2015 ,   2015


,       ...
     2015 ,   2014 ,   ?    ,   2014 ,      2013        ,      2013 .      30 .
       2014       ?
           - , 
     212     135 -  ?
           ?

----------


## .

> 2015 ,   2014 ,   ?







> 2014       ?


     ,   2014 .       2013 . 
     2014   2015 ,       2015 .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

,      2-  3-  ,      2-?  !

----------


## .

3- .

----------


## S

,        ,                        ???

----------


## 2007

> ???

----------


## S

,     2014 ,    2015.       ,  2015???

----------


## JKateJ

> ,   2014 .       2013 . 
>      2014   2015 ,       2015 .   ?


 ..! 
    ,       ,   , ,     -    :
1.  300000.00             1%    ?
2.     20727.53,    2014 -      2014 ,     1 ?
3. 1%     2014 .,     1  2015 ,         1  2015 ,    25  2015?

----------


## saigak

> ,     2014 ,    2015.       ,  2015???


  15.    .   .

----------

?  1   3 ?

----------


## S

-   51   2014  -, -.
!!!!

----------


## .

> -   51   2014  -, -.


  .      (,    ),       .       .

----------


## S

> .      (,    ),       .       .


,     ,

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,


  . +           .

----------

,       1.    .    4.            1 ?

----------


## sunn

15% 
 2014 .   15600,   6000,   14000
      . ?
             2014 . ?

----------


## saigak

> ,       1.    .    4.            1 ?

----------


## sos14

15 %          ? ?   ?
 ,      ?      ,      ,       ,     ,   ,  100 ,                  1?

----------


## .

.    ,    
 - .     .    ,    1

----------


## Rom5

> .    ,


  ,           (    ) ?  
,  -   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,           (    ) ?
> ,  -   ?

----------


## Rom5

*2007*
)

----------

.      (    6%)       htm ?  2-?

----------


## .

xml.     .        ,     100

----------

> xml.     .        ,     100


 .   1   .     -     2014    85 . .        .   ,        1  2 (    )?.       -        .     1    .    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## saigak

> ,       1  2 (    )?.

----------

> .


       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


      . ..

----------


## C

, ,      ,    ? 
1. ()     -0710098 (  pdf       ), 
2.                0710001, 0710002 (           " ..",    .   ,         ?)

----------

*C*, -   ,      -        . ,           ,     -       .

----------


## C

0710001, 0710002 ( .     17.08.2012  113).  ,                 .    -  ,        ?

----------


## C

,    ,     ,    )

----------


## ntnt

6% -       ?! (   2)
.

----------


## ntnt

.       .    .    .    .     ?!         ?!
.

----------

:
6.2.    102   :
"1"   (   ),       ;
"2"   ,        .

,       ,         . ,     .
    "      "      ?

----------


## .



----------


## rds

, 

    () 

        3 2014    13.01.2015   
1)       ?  
2)      2300      ?

----------


## rasmus

, !     .
   6%  29  2014. +       . 
 - 1 (   ),   .
  ,  .  .   2014.   .
 ?   4 ? ? ,  ,     ?

----------


## rds



----------

,   ,    ,     2015         ?    .

----------

-6.   ,  

      ,   :
(   * 0,06)  (    ..)       .

     ,     
(   * 0,06)     (    ..)        .

 ,   ,        1 ,       ,     .

----------

> ,  .  .   2014.   .


 .    ,     - .    (   -   01.01.2015,        ,     1-         20-   )      -    .      :  - 200 .,   - 1100 .,   - 1000 .    ,        .

----------

> ,        1 ,       ,     .


      1  .

----------

> () 
> 
>         3 2014    13.01.2015 
> 1)       ? 
> 2)      2300      ?


1)         - .
2)   ,       ,  -   .   ,         ,    .    -    .       ,      ,     .

----------


## rasmus

> :  - 200 .,   - 1100 .,   - 1000 .    ,        .


! !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> 1  .


..  ,     ,        :
  100
 - 90
3  - 120
 - 110

     :
  100
 - 90
3  - 121
 - 109

----------

> ..


  :yes:

----------

> 


!

----------


## rds

> 1)         - .
> 2)   ,       ,  -   .   ,         ,    .    -    .       ,      ,     .


    .         6%     ?

,   ,       (   )	
182 1 05 01011 01 2100 110

----------

> ,   ,       (   )	
> 182 1 05 01011 01 2100 110


 :yes:

----------


## aleks33.72

!
 !
   15%
 ,    


             ?

----------


## .



----------

*0710098* *1152017*   ? 
   4.37. ,     ( 4.40)?      ,    .    :    4.40, , .       ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

-     ?

----------

> -     ?


 :yes:     .  4.37 - -, ,      .

----------

! . ,       .

----------


## sharmel007

.
  - .
  ?   ?
    ? 
        ,  2     ,      ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

!
 , -, ... 15%.        - (, 1000 ),    3311 -      3313?  .   1000     "  "...

----------


## Elena Cooper

:  -       ,    , ?      -   ?        ?

----------


## Maisha

!
  ,         - ....:-(((
   6%
        13590.   -   . 
    :
1597178       95831-13590= 82241
2071435       124286-13590=110696
1021425       61286-13590=47696
2470930         13590 +    20727,53 =34317,53

              .
     7160968  
      (7160968-300000)*0,01=68610  ????                1  ????    , ???

      2014????
7160968*0,06-13590*4-20727,53-82241-110696-47696=113938 ???? ( 1      ? )

   .

----------


## sharmel007

> :  -       ,    , ?      -   ?        ?


        ,      .     ,   ..
      .



> ́ ́    ,        ,   ,      .
> 
>        5 %   .      (),     ()        ,            .  . 30         08.02.1998 .  14- ,            ,   .
> 
>         :          5 %   (    26.12.1995 .  208-),       5 %   .         ,      ,         .  ,                    .         .
> 
>                  ,      ,    ,      .


      1370,    .
       3311

----------


## .

> ?   ?


        ,    .       .

----------


## .

> (7160968-300000)*0,01=68610  ????


  .         2015 .




> 2014????


  ,   ,    .    .            :Frown:

----------


## Elena Cooper

!   :yes:

----------


## Eliana-er

.      15% .

 - 0 .  
 1550   
  0 .
   15% - 0 .
       0.
     "2 ="2" ="0"
    : , .
   ,                 (     110  ,    ).       ,   .     /?

    :
222 - 1025
223 - 1550
252 - 1025
253 - 1550
  15%.    - .
        (120 ),    (110 )?      - ?

----------


## saigak

...  . ..   ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,  , -     . ? ( 1  2).

----------


## Storn

> -     . ? ( 1  2).

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,             2014 .  ,  ...

----------


## saigak



----------


## .

,        .

----------


## lenski

, ,   ,     ,  "   "       ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

.

----------


## SObytie

!    6%   2014    (  ). ,    .?   .   - 1170 ( ), ?      ?         ?

----------


## saigak

2 .

----------

.  ,,     

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/351050 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/         .     ,  -  ,     .    ?   ,   ?    2     :  :  -7-6/311@  03.09.13   :   113  17.08.12
     ,  2012  .

----------

,   ,    ,     2015         ?    .

----------


## Eliana-er

> ...  . ..   ?


,  .        .   ,           110  120.        110 (  )  120 ( ),     . ,        ,   ,           ))))

----------


## Elena Cooper

.
, -,   "       4500 (.    )       1250 (.   ),       ,   .     ?

    -     (    )  ,        01.01.2014,   ?      ?
  :        .   " " -  .    - ?

----------


## Eliana-er

> .  ,,     
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/351050 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/         .     ,  -  ,     .    ?   ,   ?    2     :  :  -7-6/311@  03.09.13   :   113  17.08.12
>      ,  2012  .


  ,      ,      ,     -    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,     2015         ?


          ,    ,    . , ,        ,     2014 .

----------


## .

> ,  2012  .


   ,    2012 .                .    .

----------


## Maisha

,    ,   ,     .
          17328,48     ?      ? (       )
  300 -         ?...
-   :-(((

   .

----------


## .

.        ,    ? 
     ,

----------


## Maisha

> .        ,    ? 
>      ,


,.      (    -          ),  -   300  -    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2014
  ,    ,  -  :-)))

----------


## Eliana-er

.   .     ,   .

----------


## Bulgakter

!

     ,  -  - ,  -         2014   127 227,53.
      2014       , ..   127 228       ?

  !!!

----------


## .

,

----------

6%,          .   2 :

1.  2-   ,         , ?
2.   98 (.;      )   1  2,   ?

    ,    :
        (      ,     )?

 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> .  2-   ,         , ?


,  




> 98 (.;      )   1  2,   ?


 




> 


,     2  .

----------

:Smilie: 
   :   98     ()  ?

----------


## II

> 


 ? 
     .     ,  .      ,    ..  .

----------


## .

.        ?  9  ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?  9  ,     ?


  4    ,     9 .
  900    ?




> 0710098   \.      .   ,  .     ,   ? -  ?


    .   2    ,    .                .

----------

,

----------


## .

113 ,   .  ,      . 
**  * II* -   ,   ?

----------


## .

> II -   ,   ?


  .

----------


## saigak

> .


....

----------


## II

> .


,  !  .     .     .

----------


## saigak

> ,  !


        ...

----------


## II

> ..


   .       .    ,          ,       ,     .      .  
      .       .

----------

.       =        30 ?   ?

----------

> ?


     -    .



> =


  ?  + ?   -?

----------

> -    . - ,    
> 
>   ?  + ?   -?


 -    -,      .


       30   30 ?

----------

! 
 ,    15%,    6%.
   6%    ,        15%.
     ?
.

----------

> -    -,      .
>        30   30 ?


         30.04.

----------

> 30.04.


    30 ))

----------

> 30 ))


   .

----------

> .


!!!!!  !!!

----------


## saigak

> ! 
>  ,    15%,    6%.
>    6%    ,        15%.
>      ?
> .

----------


## saigak

?  ?
    ?
  ,      ...         ...  ?       ?

----------

,      ( )?      6%  25.03.2014,  ,  45,44

----------

,    ,

----------

!
  .
  ,     .
      .2    0710001,    0710098 ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ( )?      6%  25.03.2014,  ,  45,44


  2    .        .

----------

?    
-   .
-    .
-   .

----------


## .

,

----------

, :   98   "  ()"   - ? 
.

----------


## aleks33.72

!  ,      ,  6%               (  )  ( )     04.11.14

----------


## saigak

*aleks33.72*,        ....

----------


## SObytie

> 2 .


       ?!

----------


## saigak

> ?!


     ?         . 
   ,   ,    ,     .
   ?

----------


## SObytie

> ?         . 
>    ,   ,    ,     .
>    ?


    -        ,    ..     .   
   ,       -      ?   .  ?

----------


## II

,   ,    .    -.  ,  ,  . 
   ,    ?

----------

.,                (30/31 ).

----------


## saigak

> .,                (30/31 ).


31

----------

,  ,   ,  06.05.14,  ,        , ..       .
            ,       .

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## aleks33.72

> *aleks33.72*,        ....

----------


## .

*aleks33.72*,     .       .

----------

,    ,      2-  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,      2-  ?

----------


## .

* II* *saigak*,        .   -       .

----------


## II

> 


  ?

----------


## .



----------

.
       2014    0710001  0710002. ,       0710098. , ,  ? 
    0710098     (-)      ,   ,   .

   2014 ( 2013 ),     ....

----------


## aleks33.72

> *aleks33.72*,     .       .


,           -  !
    -  ,

----------


## .

> , ,  ?


.




> ,           -  !


  ,   .    ,     140-143.       ?




> -  ,


      .  20      ,         :Frown:

----------


## 27

15 %  2014   ,       ,    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

,   3  2014    15%,    2014

----------


## .

.

----------

,            1  2,           1  2?
  15%

----------


## saigak

?     .

----------

!
  ,      ,       ,     .
   ,        ,       .
    ,

----------

,   2013    , ,    2014 ,     2013 .  ?       2013  -     ?  ,     ,     -    . 
          , , .
, , 15%

----------


## saigak

> -    .


        ...

----------

,    ,       .01   .02,       :Frown: 

    ,     ?

----------

!
, .
  .
  ,     .
      .2    0710001,    0710098 ?

----------


## saigak

.   ...

----------


## .

> .2    0710001,


.

----------

> .   ...


...     ,       0710098 -   .

., saigak !

----------

,  .  -. 
     ...:
 1    -      4000 .
 2  -  ,      2000 .
 3   -   3000 .

  ,     .

          . ( 1.2) -            -    2

----------


## saigak

> .


     ?
  .   ,   ....

----------

> ?
>   .   ,   ....


 1.2

----------


## .

.  .        ,

----------

> ,   2013    , ,    2014 ,     2013 .  ?       2013  -     ?  ,     ,     -    . 
>           , , .
> , , 15%


   2013 . ,       ,        (      ,       ,      ,  -     (     )).

  2013    .

----------

> .  .        ,


,    ,          ,  ?
        ?.
    . ???      .   2 ,   ?

----------

,          .   ,   ,                    ,         ??

----------


## .

> . ???


.       




> ,   ,                    ,         ??

----------

.   ,      ,    6%        2014?           .      1 ,     :     ,      ,      .  ?

----------


## .

**,    ,           .

----------

,          ,   ?
      1%          ?

                      ?

   ,    ,    .

.

----------


## Storn

- 30  :Super:

----------

> - 30


,     ,     .     ?

----------

,    29     :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ?


    .  .

----------


## Trod

,     ,     .  6%  .
         ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


1. 
2.      (    )

----------

,    ( 6%)

 110   1  - 16090
 111    - 38740



 130 - 965
 131 - 2324


020 - 965
040 - 1359
  -   80  110 ?    ,      ,    ,  .

 2013    ,       475,   .   ?

----------


## .

-   ?




> 2013    ,


     6%?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -   ?
> 
>      6%?


            ))     2013 

   ,  ,        

965  1359

----------


## .

**,   ,   ,    .          ,       
    ,      .

----------

!
       2-,       ?  ,      .

----------

.

 -.

   , ,     . .   .  - 29 .
  120  - 20 .  (  )

 ,    29 ,     120,    ?
  ,    - 29 .

----------


## .

> ,    29 ,     120,    ?


  :Frown: 
     29 ,        .      
   ,

----------

> 29 ,        .      
>    ,



,    .


        ,   ,  .

1	  1.2 ( 3).  ,      ( 100  1.2)     273  2.2 - ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2,     273  2.2 - ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2    0	

0 = 20*817 - (12*815 + 0 - 1*933 + 0 - 1*976)  [11*911],  11*911 >= 0

  .	.4 . 346.21  	

   ,     

 -  ?     .

----------

,      -   ?    1      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


   . 



> -   ?


       .

----------

!
1)    0710001    . 0710002  ,      -.  ,    ?         -   -,   ?
   1152017 -   -,   ,    . - .
2)    ,         -    31       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 31       ?


 :yes:

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
  ,   .
 120      1.2 *       ?*          1    .      ,     120 .


   ,      (  280  2.2),      ,     020, 040, 070  1.2,         ,     050  080 * 1.2,     120  .*

   ?

   120    ,     .
       (  273  2.2)         (  280  2.2),    ,     ,         .         120        280  2.2       020, 040, 070  1.2,         ,     050  080  1.2,  ,          280  2.2.

     1

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
   120  ,      ,      ,                          120 .
 :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 120


 .   ,  .        2,      280?
   1     .      +     120.       120  0,   .

----------


## Enic

> 2,      280?


 :yes:  



> 120  0,   .


     .   
     ,        .
                    .          ,         .   ?

----------


## 2007

*Enic*,  .  :Smilie:  
  99%       2   .

----------

!

 ?     ?             ,  ?

  ..

----------


## Enic

> Enic,  .  
>   99%       2   .


       .       



> ?     ?             ,  ?


   ,  
   ,       ,           22

----------


## mara81

> !
> 
>  ?     ?             ,  ?
> 
>   ..


 ,   .       -

----------


## saigak

> ,   .       -


          .       . ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  ?


     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> . ...


*saigak*,   -   .    ,       .

----------


## Enic

> .


  :Smilie: 
  ,     , ,        :yes:

----------


## mara81

, .     ?

----------


## 63

?

----------


## _

, ,                 (,   )     ?

----------


## .

> (,   )     ?


.   ,    
  ,   .

----------

, ,      .
  2014       .
     ?     ,      4  2014 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      4  2014 ?


  31.12.

----------

, , ..     (  4 ,    2015), ?

----------

. , ,     .
  6% -    50%   
  6% -   100%   
  15% -

----------

> 6% -    50%   
>   6% -   100%   
>   15% -


 :yes:   ,     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> , , ..     (  4 ,    2015), ?


 , .

----------

,  6%.
  50 000,   10 000
        25,     5     ?
  ,  100%    ,       , ?        40, ?

----------

> ,  6%.
>   50 000,   10 000
>         25





> 100%    ,       , ?        40, ?


 :yes:

----------

.
  )         "   "  "6%     "-?

----------


## Enic

> "   "  "6%     "-?


     2460 ""    :yes:

----------


## AK-79

!
  .      (25%).       ,    .        ?  , :  ;     ;      ?

----------


## saigak

> !
>   .      (25%).       ,    .        ?  , :  ;     ;      ?


            ?             .      .     .          ...

----------


## AK-79

> ?             .      .     .          ...


  .      .              ,  -.

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## saigak

> ,  -.


   ....    ....

----------


## AK-79

.
     ?
       ?

----------


## .

,    
 .  .119

----------

.   .   2014       2013.  195   2014 ,   105    2015, - ,      .              ? 
195       ,  105   -            1300   ?

----------

2       195,              ?

----------


## saigak

.  ..    .  2            .

----------

> .  ..    .  2            .


  ,   2    (((  
      2013  ?

----------


## saigak

. .         .  2      .        .

----------

> . .         .  2      .        .


  ,    ,

----------


## AK-79

> ,    
>  .  .119


-      . "     5             ".  ,    .

----------


## .

1000

----------


## AK-79

> 1000


      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Fraxine

,       1 ?          :yes:

----------


## Trod

> ,       1 ?


,  ,     ,      :
( 6%  ,  )
,  1%    1  2015 ,    6%      2015 ,            6%?

----------


## 2007

> ,  1%    1  2015 ,    6%      2015 ,            6%?


 ,   .    ,        1  2015

----------


## Trod

> ,   .    ,        1  2015


 -  1%  2014 ,      6%     2015 ,  ?       1% 2014

----------


## 2007

> 1%  2014 ,      6%     2015 ,  ?


,   1%    2015.

----------


## Trod

> ,   1%    2015.


        6%   3  2014 ,   2015 .
        2014 ?
 -  ...    2016  -      2014 ...(    1%  2014 )       (   2015 )

----------


## 2007

> 6%   3  2014 ,   2015 .
>         2014 ?


  .
 2014     ,     2014 
 2015     ,    ** 2015 ,      - ** 2014

----------


## Trod

> .
>  2014     ,     2014 
>  2015     ,    ** 2015 ,      - ** 2014


                 ?
 1%        .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


     ,     ,    2015 . ,    2015 .

----------


## saigak

>

----------

.     , 6%
    1.1 (020, 040, 070.100)      ()   .   ,   2       2000  .        ( 100)    60000 ,     58000?   60 ,  58?    -      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .     , 6%
>     1.1 (020, 040, 070.100)      ()   .   ,   2       2000  .        ( 100)    60000 ,     58000?   60 ,  58?    -      ?


 60,  58.

----------

-6     2014       ( ).           .

 :Smilie: 
       .    ,     2     2014 ,     -        2014.                .       4 ,          .

    ?    - ?

----------


## 2007

> 


,    2-  .  :Frown: 
     01.04





> 4 ,          .


 .        .

----------


## mvf

> 2


. .  1  .

----------

> . .  1  .


  ?    ?

----------


## mvf

200  n

----------

> 200  n


n -        2?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

-6  .
       3 :
1.    
2.  1.1
3.  2.1


  2.1     (   )

----------


## 2007

> 3 :
> 1.   
> 2.  1.1
> 3.  2.1
> 
> 
>   2.1     (   )

----------

> 


!

----------


## dinara85

.   6% .
       .    ,     1.1. . 
    1.1.  " "   010,030,060,090           010  110 ?

  3   ,       1  2  251    .   ...  :Embarrassment:           .    ?

----------


## .

> 1.1.  " "   010


.    




> 3   ,       1  2  251    .


    ?  ,    ?

----------


## dinara85

"     "   "       ,      "      (-  ,         )          14       .
    31/12/14     13/01/2015 . 
     2014    ,    ,     ,    . 
           3-

----------


## .

*dinara85*,     .251     26.2      ,      ,    3    
     .251

----------


## dinara85

.

----------


## dinara85

6%   

 2014       - 13399,05 . 
 27.01.2015      2014    - 7328,48.
      4  2014 ,        2015 7328,48 ?

----------

> 4  2014 ,       2015 7328,48 ?


,    1 . 2015 .

----------


## 2010

,         ,      (    ),     2014.  71 139 ,     82911,       1.1 .100      30056,    :   30 056???,      11 772 (82911-71139),      ???

----------


## .

> 2014.  71 139


         020+040+070?

----------


## 2010

> 020+040+070?


  020+040+070  52856

----------


## 2010

4.41              .,

----------


## 2010

1.1???

----------


## 2007

> 


     .   .

----------


## 2007

> 4.41              .


.    1      2.

----------


## 2007

> 2014.  71 139 ,


    52856,  71139.
71139 -   ,   ?          .

----------


## 2010

> 52856,  71139.
> 71139 -   ,   ?          .


         ,    ?         11 772     .                95 215,39 ..        ..    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 95 215,39 ..        ..    ?


,

----------


## Liana_sh

!
,.     (-)      2-          ?

----------


## .

*Liana_sh*,  ,    ?         ?

----------


## Liana_sh

,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## saigak

200      .     .   .     .

----------

> 200      .     .   .     .


       ???        ???

----------


## dinara85

*      .     6%.         31/12/14         13/01/2015 .*

       (,  ...)   :

1)   , ..       
"         ,    251    (. 1 . 1.1 . 346.15   ).  ,    ,        ,    (. 14 . 1 . 251   ).      (. 2 . 251   ).           .  ,         ."

,  ,     , :

"     24  2013 .  03-11-06/2/18694    ,  ,          - ,       ( )         .          24  2010 .  03-11-06/2/193,  2  2010 .  03-11-06/2/24  .

              , ,      (    28  2009 .  03-11-06/2/267)."

  ,   (  )    31/12/14   ,     ,   13/01/2015?

          ,    ,  :      2014,      2015 ,    ,            2014 ???

----------


## .

,    .  ,       ,

----------


## saigak

> ???


 ,     10 




> ???


.   ,  .

----------

!   ,,  ,     2014 ,               ?

----------


## .

,      50%

----------

,!        3  ,        ?        ?          ???

----------


## .

,         .           (, ),   3-  .       ,   ,     ?

----------

6%  

    300   4 ,   ,   1%    300      133 ?

----------


## .

143.      4 .

----------

> 143.      4 .


..      :
110  102470
111  190990
112  252130
113  347880

130  6148
131  11459
132  15128
133  20873

143  479

  .        ,        , :         ?

----------


## .

> 143  479


   ,       ?        4 ?

----------

> ,       ?        4 ?


   :
140 7731
141  0
142  0
143 12997(479     ,      )

    8000.

----------


## .

> 479     ,


   ?         ?



> :
> 140 7731


  ?  .

----------

> ?         ?
> 
>   ?  .


 :
 3399,05  4332,12 (    300 000  = : 17328,48 
: 4332,12)

   .    ,    ,      ,    ,  ,    ,    .

----------

479 (

----------


## .

,          ?        12997?         143?

----------

> ,          ?        12997?         143?


 143    
 3399,05 + 4332,12 (    300 000  = : 17328,48
: 4332,12)+12997(  4 )
=20728,17.(    ,  ,   479 )

     ,   .

----------


## .

20728,     143  12997?

----------

> 20728,     143  12997?


 ,  , ,    4 .

----------

?      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Den888

-1152016  
      !!!

----------


## .

*Den888*,   ?    . 
     ,        -,     .    ,       ))

----------


## IvKare

,  , 6%,  2014   .
, ,    -  -1152017  -1151085?

----------


## .



----------


## IvKare

> 


!!!

----------


## vesteros

,     (,   ).   ,   3-  2014     50000   . .    (1%  300.000).      , ..   9      300    37.000.   ,      9    37.000 (     142)?   :   12        47.000.        12   10000   50000,   3- ,       12 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Arn

6%  .           1, 2  3    6%,   , ..          (   ),           .        ,   ,    ,          ,    ,     .
,    6000, 6000, 6000, 6000,    3000, 3000, 2000, 16000.  ,    .
:        ?    , ,  ,    (     )   ,         ?       ...
         ?

----------


## 2007

> ,         ?








> ...


  ?

----------


## Arn

> ?


 ..          ,     ,      ?

----------


## saigak

,      .  .

----------

!
     "      ",     "      "?    1  7 4-  ,    2014 .?

----------


## .

> 1  7 4-  ,    2014 .?


     2014     2015?  :Embarrassment: 
**     .

----------

> 2014     2015? 
> **     .


   !
         ...

----------


## Arn

> ,      .  .


 Ok, , .

----------

!
  2014   ,  3 ,      ,   , ?

----------


## 2007

> 2014   ,  3 ,      ,   , ?


,  1,2.  .   .  -  .

----------

> ,  1,2.  .   .  -  .


,  
   -      ,   13% ?

----------


## 2007

> -      ,   13% ?


   =   ( )  .
-     ,       .     6.1 -

----------

,   . 
  15% -.     2003 (     ).
  ,    .      2013  2014   ,   2013  2014     ,    ,   3    2014 (    ).     .
         (31.03),   ,    , , .   , , .    -      (        ).           . 
,   2014       .     (    (   ,    ( ),    , , , , ,  , , ,   . 
  :
 020  12 619 
040  9 646
070  9 991
100  11 917
110 -------
120 --------

210 - 1 104 688
211 - 2 092 725
212 - 3 087 239
213 - 4 363 855
220 - 1 020 563
221  1 944 292
222  2 872 196
223  4 069 370
230 ------

240 - 84 125
241 - 148 433
242 - 215 043
243 - 294 485

 270  12 619
271  22 265 
272  32 256
273  44 173
280 - 43 639

,  - ?
       : 
  2013     640 433 (  4 526 473) -       ,   )    96 065. 
 2012     395 137 (  5 287 293). 
     2014        ,      300 00  ,   ,  . 
  ,    -    ?   ,         -    (  ,    ).     -  . ,    -       ?    -     ,   10 ,      (    ),  ,   .     -    ,            ,      -     ,        . 
      -     (   ) -      ?    -   ? 
   -     .  , ,   ,  - - . 
 !!!

----------


## 2007

> ,  - ?


 .





> ,    -    ?


  ?    .     .     ,      ,  - ,      .     ? :Smilie: 




> 


,           . 




> ,


 ?    ,        ,     ,    .    100   100 . ,    30 ,      30 .,    100.     .

----------

> ?   ,        ,     ,    .    100   100 . ,    30 ,      30 .,    100.     .


,   .   -   ,    .   ,   .    ? 
    . 
,    ,      ?            ( )    ( 
 ,      -    ?    -     ,   ,          .  ?             1  2015      2014. ,    .         ( 
!!!

----------


## 2007

> ,      -    ?    -     ,   ,          .  ?


  ,      - -        .
   =   .            .
   ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,    .   ,   .


      200 ,         400 ,    ,     ,           .  - ...

----------


## Olya09

?   /     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Enic

> ?


             ?

----------


## Olya09

*Enic*,     3-     .
     30.04.15     ?   (    . ?)

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 2007

> 30.04.15     ?

----------


## Olya09

:yes:

----------


## Arn

6%     ˻,      ,      PDF417      .       ,    , ,   .  -?     ,       (   ),       ...

----------


## Zuly9

!
      .   .
    6%   .
 ,        2.1  140-143
   1. 0.    - 300000.   9 - 426630    - 1190320.,
    2. 2014.      20728.    1%   9-  1266.30.  6%  - 3604.    ,              2 , ..   1  ? ..    :
. 110  0
     111-300000
     112-426000
     113-1190320
     120-6

     130-0
     131-18000
     132-25598
     133-71419

     140- 0
     141-18000
     142-21994 (20728+1266,30)    20728, .. 1266   .
     143-21994

     070- 3604
     100- 45821 

        ,    ,    .

111 - 300000
112 - 426630
113 - 11190320
120 - 6

130 - 0
131 - 18000
132 - 25598
133 - 71419

140 - 0
141 - 10364
142 - 16812
143 - 21994

040 - 7636
070 - 1150
100 - 40639

       .    ?

----------


## .

> 142 - 16812


      ,       .    ,      20728.         ?
 ,

----------


## Storn

> ,    , ,   .  -?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arn

,  .        ...

----------


## Storn

.....
,  :Big Grin:

----------

, .
  15%
          ?       81 000,    ,    - ,      -   .      ? 
       2014.  2104      ,   .         , , 20.04,     .  ?  ? 
 ,    (((

----------

:    2013       2014 -       2014?       2013     2013? 
!

----------


## mvf

> :    2013       2014 -       2014?


 -  .

----------


## 2007

> 2013       2014 -       2014?








> 2013     2013?


    .

----------

> .


 :Embarrassment:    2013        80 000,   50 000,    2014    30 000   ? 

,   -     : 




> ?       81 000,    ,    - ,      -   .      ? 
>        2014.  2104      ,   .         , , 20.04,     .  ?  ?


  !

----------


## 2007

> 2013        80 000,   50 000,    2014    30 000   ?


,      .         50000,   80000,        80-50=20





> ?       81 000,    ,    - ,      -   .      ?


      . 15.10.14  100  ,           100  ( ,        ).  17.10.14   5  ,  17.10.14      .  ..
 ,     ,    2  -   .





> .  2104      ,   .         , , 20.04,     .  ?  ?

----------

> . 15.10.14  100  ,           100  ( ,        ).  17.10.14   5  ,  17.10.14      .  ..
>  ,     ,    2  -   .


  ! ,      ( )    15-20 ,       30,   450   ?   2            - ?     ,    2013      2014?      . 
     ( 
    ! !

----------


## 2007

> ,    2013      2014?      .







> ( )   15-20 ,       30,   450   ?


 ,    .      ().               .  , ,   ,     . 



> 2            - ?


1

----------

> 1


1    .       .      (   )
    02.01.2014  (3 )   2000.         (1 ),    (2 )      1800.        ?  ?    790    11.11   1010    12.12? ?      (

----------


## 2007

> ?  ?    790    11.11   1010    12.12? ?


,  





> (


    )    -

----------

> )    -


,  . ,     (   -  2014 (,      ).   2015     1,  . 
    !

----------

!
, .
   (-).  2014   .
1  - .     10000 .
 -  (   ) -   .
9  -  -   
   , ..   .       1%   . 50000 .
     1.2.
, 
020=10000 
040 - , ..  , .. .
050=10000 ??????      10000   ????
070 - , .. ,  .
  080    .   ,         ,  . 272 . 2.2 - (. 020 + . 040 - . 050) < 0.      0.   (. 020 + . 040 - . 050)     .
  100  110    .
   120.    ,        ,  ,         (  273  2.2)         (  280  2.2),    ,     ,         .
,   ,        ,           50000     10000, .. 40000.    .
!      ,            50000.     ,  .....  ?   - .      -  ,     -  .

!

----------


## .

> 040 - , ..  , .. .
> 050=10000 ??????      10000   ????







> !      ,            50000.


  ,  .     ,   .        ,    ,      050.     .




> ,           50000     10000,


     .

----------


## Zuly9

> ,       .    ,      20728.         ?
>  ,


, ,   .
     ,                 ,       ( ),     .      :

    6%  .
 ,       2.1  140-143
  1. 0.    - 300000.  9 - 426630   - 1190320.,
    2. 2014.      20728.    1%   9-  1266.30.  6%  - 3604.    ,              2 , ..   1  ? ..    :
. 110-0
 111-300000
 112-426000
 113-1190320
 120-6

 130-0
 131-18000
 132-25598
 133-71419

 140- 0
 141-18000
 142-21994 (20728+1266,30)   20728, .. 1266    ( 4).
 143-21994

 070- 3604
 100- 45821 



 ,  1         2015 ,  1%    2014.         1 2015          1%.   1    .   ,     1/4  .
.

----------


## 2006

?     -    080  576 .,    0 .

111 9600
112 30600
113 89650
131 576
132 1836
133 5379
141 -----
142 1836
143 5379



040 576
080 576
100 0

----------


## 2007

> 040 576
> 080 576
> 100 0

----------


## 2006

576?

----------


## 2007

> 576?


,  .    576-576=0

----------


## 2006

!!!

----------

!
, .          3-     ?

----------


## .



----------

! 
  ,  (6%),     2014   ,          2014,     3  4 . , ,            3  4 ?

----------


## 2007

> 3  4 ?

----------

> 


,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


   .    .

----------

-6  ,         2014    2015., ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## maolik

!    6%,      2014.   ,  **        ,     ?    !

----------


## 2007

> !    6%,      2014.   ,          ,     ?    !


 .     .

----------


## maolik

!

----------


## koza1988

, !)))  :    (), 2014   ,       ,       ???       ,     2014   ???   !!!!!

----------


## saigak

.   2-     01.04.
 -   -  .

----------


## koza1988

.           ?     ???

----------


## saigak

,    .

----------


## koza1988

!

----------


## Sokolov

,   -   ?      ,        3  ....
   ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 .



> ,        3  ....


,          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sokolov

,   ,   .
..    ?

----------


## .

.    .       



> , *    .*





> ,


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Sokolov

:Smilie:        .   10    ,   .       ,

----------


## 88

,     -      2014 . 30 .     ?

----------


## C

- 30.04.15

----------


## gihon

,      1152017   (     )  "   "   ,         ,      ?        .  ,     ,        .       ?
,        ,    -     ,        .   ,             ,   ,         .

----------


## ann67

.

----------


## gihon

> .


   , -      ,    ?

----------


## ann67

-     ,     .    .

----------


## .

> , -      ,    ?


 ?       ?   .     ?

----------


## gihon

> ?       ?   .     ?


 ,  ,     ,   ,         , , ,  .

----------


## Storn

> ,  ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## gihon

> 


,       ,   ,         ,   ?

----------


## Storn

*gihon*,   ?       ?

----------

!
, ,   :   2014 .      ,    .       2014    ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> 2014    ,     ?


 ...

----------

)

----------

.
     2014 ,      .    ,        -     ,      .?

----------


## gihon

> *gihon*,   ?       ?


    ,       .         ,  ,       ?

----------


## Storn

>

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ,         ,


.    .

----------


## k1ndcat

!

    15  -      :Frown: 

  ,  -    6-  (  2014   ),         ,       - ? (   4.11 -         2014 ).      ,    ,     ,   ,     -     -      ?

  !  :yes:

----------


## mvf

> - ?


    ,     ?      -6.

----------


## k1ndcat

> ,     ?      -6.


!  -   , 1-   - !           ?    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## 2007

> -   , 1-   - !


 3 .   1.1   2.1

----------


## k1ndcat

> 3 .   1.1   2.1


 ,     !

----------

.
,        2014 .   ,    .   ,  2014 :  - 750 ,  - 900 .  150 ,    1%  750 .
   -   20727,53   2014  .        1%              ?  .

----------


## mvf

> 1%


.

----------

, . ,       4500 ? 750-300=450 .       ,     ?

----------

,   ?

   ,  - 

 14 ,   :

1.      
2.     (   20   . )

3.  1 %  ,     ,  ?  ?     ,      ?

  ,        ?

.

----------

> 4500 ? 750-300=450 .       ,     ?


 :yes: 



> ,  - 
> 
>  14 ,   :
> 
> 1.      
> 2.     (   20   . )


 :yes: 



> 3.  1 %  ,     ,  ?  ?


 :yes:    1%  ,  1%     300 000 . -  .



> ,      ?


.       ,       . .    -     8- .



> 


.

----------

?
 6%  .

----------

!

,    ,   ...
   (-),  1.2   020 ( )       (  )       ?

----------


## .

> ?
>  6%  .


 




> 


    ,

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------

> .


!


 26.04.2014  25.07   020
 26.07  25.10   040
  26.10  25.04.2015   070?

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
    ,   
 15 % 

   10000 ,   30000   50000 ,  
    1.2   120 ,     120  1.2   20000 ,   110  ,      ,  ,     110    .   ,    ,   ,  .

  ,       ?

----------


## .

.   -   110

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,     110    .


         110 30000,    120 50000. , ,      . 
   .   120  20000. ( ,         30000)

----------


## 2007

> .   -   110


*.*, ?    ,  .     ,

----------


## Enic

> .   -   110


 ,  ,  .

 5.9

*       (  273  2.2)       *  (  280  2.2),              ,     .         110         ,     020, 040, 070  1.2,         ,     050  080  1.2,      (  280  2.2). ** ,       273  2.2       280  2.2        ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2      (  280  2.2).


   30000 ,    10000 ,  50000 


** , 1 )      273  2.2       280  2.2  2)        ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2      (  280  2.2).

  ,    .

 ,     110   120,     ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Enic

> 110 30000,    120 50000. , ,      . 
>    .   120  20000. ( ,         30000)


 ,    .      .     ,   ,    .    ,   .

  ,      ,          .   ,     .

  ,        .    ,    .
  .   ,  ,   ,   ,        .
  .

----------

,      ,  ? 

         ? 

 .

----------


## Enic

> ,      ,  ?


 




> ?


 

    ,      ,    

     ,,

----------

> ,      ,    
> 
>      ,,


        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


   .   ,        .

----------

> .   ,        .


     ?

----------

,     ,      (  )           ?

.

----------


## saigak



----------

,   ,          ?        ,     ?

----------


## Enic

> ,   ,          ?


 




> ,     ?


,     .

----------

> ?


   ! http://www.klerk.ru/tools/penalty/

----------

.              2014?  ,    ?   2014 .

----------

.              2014?  ,    ?   2014  .

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


...    .  -        .    ,       -       : ,    -   ,    .

----------


## Angelina V

!
, !
   ( 6%)
 1       ., , 3 000 .
  1 -    ,     ,   ,  (   50%)

                  ,   1- ?
  :           (   50%)    .        ?

----------


## Angelina V

, (- 15%)
  1    ,  ...
..   1%     .
 2 -     : 70 . ,      2    ...
:   2- -     1 %   (70 .  * 1% = 700 )   ?

   (         )         , .. ???

----------


## saigak

.    .       .

----------


## alex-msk

> .              2014?  ,    ?   2014 .


  ,   - ,   **    ?

----------


## .

,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,        ?


     - ,     :Smilie:

----------

> ,        ?


,      ?   -   -   ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## .

> ,      ?


  . -      
      -   ,

----------


## Angelina V

> .    .       .


,       .... ,       1  ?

----------


## saigak

?  .            .

----------


## lenski

, .   6%,       ,     1%    300 000?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## lenski

1%     2014 .

----------


## lenski

,   ?  ?

----------


## .

, ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

:Redface:  :Redface: 

.

    ?   50% .   12370.     ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 6%,       ,     1%    300 000?


.          1%       .        ,           ,       ...       .

----------


## freelancer99

1%   ,          9 .?

----------


## saigak

> 1%   ,          9 .?


     9   .

----------


## aak13

.
   6% .   2014      .            .    6%       ?   -  ,    ...     .       ...  -         ?      (  )?
  -   ,     
! !

----------


## mvf

22.10.12 N 135.

----------


## Enic

> -  ,    ...


    ,  ,  .  ,      .     .

----------


## mvf

> ,...


 " ",    " ".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


  ""       "       ,  " ( .    135  22.10.2012).     -       (  ,     )   ;    ,     ,    .
         . ,  -    .

----------


## Enic

> " ",    " ".


 :Smilie:  



> ,  -    .


 ,

----------


## aak13

!!!
  .    ,

----------


## lenski

,  -  ,,      11000,      44000   (1%),     , ..      ,   33000,    9    ,     ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,         6%.     15%.

----------


## lenski

. .

----------


## winogradinka

! 
    2014 .        .    .      (  ),    ?   8  ?   "" !!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> (  ),    ?


. 




> "" !!


      ?     ,    /

----------


## winogradinka

> winogradinka  
>   "" !!
>      ?     ,    /


      ,  /  !!! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,  /  !!!


  / ?

----------


## .

> ,


      .    .   ,   ,       ? ))

----------


## winogradinka

> / ?


 :Embarrassment: ,      !!!     ,         .
          - "   !!!???" :Redface:

----------


## winogradinka

> .    .   ,   ,       ? ))


,      / :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Redface:     , ..     )))))    1 2014   ,   ...... :Wow:

----------


## .

,   ?    ,    .

----------


## winogradinka

> ,   ?    ,    .


   ????      !!!    -  ,      ???    ,        !  ?!?!?!? :Redface:

----------


## .

> ????      !!


    ?       .

----------

*winogradinka*,   -    ?

----------

